# (Wild) Bobwhite quail



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

How are they doing in your neck of the woods? I saw my last covey 3 (or 4) years ago... And have not heard them call on a summer night in as many years. 

A report puts them in sharp decline. (In our area) I was just wondering how they are doing in others parts of their world. (Va. is working to bring them back into our world... I hope it works)

I find I miss their call at night...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

That's one of the things I miss about Kansas. I loved hunting quail there! Hope yours make a great comeback!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The Gambel's quail are quite thick in my area. (mighty tasty too).


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have thought about raising some and turning them loose. I have incubators that I use for my chicken eggs. Andi. If I decide to do it I will let you know. Maybe you could turn some loose in your area.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck on boosting wild populations with pen raised releases. They used to do that alot with pheasants but found the mortality rate was huge (over 90%). Now most population boost releases are wild birds caught in other locations and released where they want them. If you do release birds I wish you luck and I admire your commitment.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Andi.
Due to the lack of profit in local farming quail are on the rise.
It costs money to run the brush hog


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> I have thought about raising some and turning them loose. I have incubators that I use for my chicken eggs. Andi. If I decide to do it I will let you know. Maybe you could turn some loose in your area.


In Virginia you need a permit to have bobwhite (or any other "wild" bird) We did it a number of years ago and the permit each year would go a little higher and a little higher... I then said I don't think so and put them all in the freezer. (But) They were easy to hatch out and go to grow.

I agree with hiwall on pen raised releases, then don't do well in the wild.


----------

